
Want a Personal Hoverbike? Well You Can Order the HoverSurf S3 Right Now - evo_9
https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-news/want-a-personal-hoverbike-well-you-can-order-the-hoversurf-s3-right-now-ar183210.html
======
xkcd-sucks
Those unshielded rotors look really... Exhilarating

